# which mbti type has the highest sex drive?



## goldensquid2000 (Sep 9, 2017)

This depends, are we talking about willingness to have sex with anyone, or the desired level of sex in a romantic relationship? Also, are we factoring sexual deviancy?

But, in general, I think ExxP types will be among the top


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

The one that takes 10 dosages of viagra


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

ISFP obviously :tongue:


----------

